# Ridgid miter saw stand for a 735 planer



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a Ridgid miter saw sitting in my shop that is rarely used. It was mounted on a Ridgid miter saw stand so I put my DeWalt 735 planner on it. Works like a charm. I have the extention tables on the planner but with the added extention legs on the stand it makes long boards so much easier and absolutly no snipe. I just put a board in the planner and then level the legs to the board. Plus the fact it makes the planner easier to move around the shop.


----------

